# Bill Hays has done it again



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I received 2 slingshots and extra bands from Bill and Daranda that will help me teach my nieces and nephews how to shoot correctly???? I am not the best person to teach slingshot shooting, but thanks to Bill, it will be a fun learning experience.


















. I like the brace style slingshot, especially to start any new shooter out because of no pressure on the hand that holds the slingshot. With the new clamps, the aiming of this slingshot is simplified for new shooters, like my nieces and nephews. If you notice the clamps have a groove on the outside, so all I have to do is align the line on the bands. This slingshot offers more stability than any other slingshot I have tried.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok, I never thought I would be saying this, but???? Bill out done himself this time???? The mini Tarus has exceeded any previous expectations of how a slingshot should feel like when I pick it up. The curvature of the handle lays perfectly in the palm of my hand.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I really like these flat bands, since I want to shoot not spend too much time making band sets.












. Thank you Bill and Daranda


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I forgot to mention the tying system used on the mini Taurus slingshot.






.this tying method is exactly what I need due to my old tired hands????‍♂????????????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry for my soiled hands I was outside doing yard work, when the postman delivered my package from Pocket Predator. I’m like a little kid when I get sling mail


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

OTT Mini-Taurus looks great :thumbsup:

It must be really wrist friendly with those low forks.

Tomorrow I have first opportunity to try shooting with TTF Mini-Taurus.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Really looking forward to them being available, my gut feeling is they will displace my lion mouths as EDC's and that is saying a lot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to your Verviers Kalevala.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Kalevala looking forward to your review


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

AKA I can’t wait to hear your thoughts on this slingshot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I may be describing the term “Pinch Grip” incorrectly, but here is my description of what I call a pinch grip. I wrap my hand around the slingshot basically forming a “C” With the Mini Tarus I cradle the slingshot, Like cupping my hand.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Tag said:


> AKA I can't wait to hear your thoughts on this slingshot


As soon as they are available, I'll be ordering lol


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s some cool stuff Tag! Congratulations


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Joe, The Mini Tarus is 100% pure fun to shoot.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for sharing Tag! The clips have really interested me. It's great to hear you're getting to pass one some skills to the kids! They're gonna love the experience and cherish the memories!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tag said:


> I really like these flat bands, since I want to shoot not spend too much time making band sets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Tom, THANK YOU!

Your enthusiasm is a true inspiration, especially when things aren't going as I wish they would. Your thoughtful nature reminds me to be more patient with others sometimes too.

So Thank YOU Tom, our lives are richer for having known you.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

thanks for the review mr. tag.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Bill, your family as well as several others have kept my faith there are still some amazing people in this world. You and Daranda contribute a wealth of knowledge and products to help those of us to be the best we can be.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

after shooting the Mini Tarus I truly believe this slingshots ease of use is remarkable. I aim it the same as my BoyShot, which makes switching from shooting tubes on the BoyShot to shooting flats on the MiniTarus a breeze.






























. I have a friend who can palm a basketball, so I asked him to see how the Mini fit his hand. Due to the rounded end and the grove for the lanyard it fit fine for an everyday carry. His favorite is my full size Tarus, but for EDC the Mini is excellent. I also failed to mention the texture of the Mini is awesome. Until shooting the Mini I never realized how much thought was actually put into this slingshot.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

Tag, That is a very exciting package. I am also awaiting one from Texas. Looking forward to receiving it. Let us know how the brace slings work for the youngsters. I am interested to here how they do. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The brace slingshot works great for just starting out with my younger nephews. The forks are far enough away from their hands And the brace definitely helps stabilize the slingshot. I really like the clamps Bill has come up with, because I can leave some ready made bandsets from Pocket Predator with Max and he can replace them with confidence and ease of use. Max will love the Mini Tarus, but for now I want to get him and his freinds started out as smooth as possible. I realize most shooters do their own cutting and tying of bands and tubes, but we all started out as a beginner at one point. Thank You for your reply


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

OK, Does anyone know when the Taurus or the Mini-Taurus will be available? I went to Bill & Daranda's site, (Pocket Predator) and couldn't find it... in fact, one of my favorite shooters, the Scorpion, wasn't there either. Discontinued? Wasssup?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

ol'school42 said:


> OK, Does anyone know when the Taurus or the Mini-Taurus will be available? I went to Bill & Daranda's site, (Pocket Predator) and couldn't find it... in fact, one of my favorite shooters, the Scorpion, wasn't there either. Discontinued? Wasssup?


Hello,

The Taurus (mini) is on track to be released for sale about mid May right now.

The Scorpion slingshot are available on our website... not sure why they're not showing up in your browser, but you might try refreshing or pressing F5 on the function keys.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

ALRIGHT! Thanks Bill, did the f5 thing and it worked... Regards to your better half, Daranda. One more thing, those looped Dankung bands you guys thoughtfully made for my second Top Shot were seriously wicked with 9mm steel. And it was during one of your busy periods with the 'Next Step' program... still inordinately pleased with myself for going with Perk # 9 (nothing to do with the Beatles).

By the way, I was 73 years of age when I took up the hobby again, and re-learned how to shoot through your videos & instructions page. Just letting you know that the efforts you put into creating those are valuable.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When I do a review of a slingshot I try to show my hand size, so that you will get a better idea if it will fit your hand.Im getting anxious to be able to get out and do some shooting with the other two models in the Mini Tarus.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

ol'school42 said:


> ALRIGHT! Thanks Bill, did the f5 thing and it worked... Regards to your better half, Daranda. One more thing, those looped Dankung bands you guys thoughtfully made for my second Top Shot were seriously wicked with 9mm steel. And it was during one of your busy periods with the 'Next Step' program... still inordinately pleased with myself for going with Perk # 9 (nothing to do with the Beatles).
> 
> By the way, I was 73 years of age when I took up the hobby again, and re-learned how to shoot through your videos & instructions page. Just letting you know that the efforts you put into creating those are valuable.


I appreciate it more than you know... Thanks again!


----------

